# chewing on clothes



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry for like the 20 million posts today guys XD >.< But this forum seems like a godsend to hedgie newbies like myself.

Is it normal for a hedgehog to chew on clothing? I worked at the store I bought him from so I would play with him everyday and he always seem to love to nip on my t-shirt I was wearing. now I have him at home, either if he is lying on my stomach or laying on my bed by a shirt he will chew on it. I try to get him to let go but he seems pretty hesitant.

is this cause he wants to start to anoint or is it something else?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Totally normal he is smelling/tasting and will probably anoint with it. , also some hogs seem to like to play tug of war with stuff.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Felix is a BIG fan of chomping down on my t-shirts when I'm not looking. The first time it happened, I just figured there was something on it that smelled good to him. I learned the hard way that he's a tug of war hog. He thoroughly enjoys going for my t-shirts and for my boyfriend's socks for some reason. (I keep telling him he must have stinky feet.) The good news is, he has yet to actually puncture a shirt. I mostly just get the spot he was trying to nom back covered in hedgehog slobber, but he seems to shirt chomp playfully and not with the intent to destroy my clothes.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

My Idris is the same way. She'll be cuddling on my lap and suddenly I'll feel a tug on my shirt or the blanket. We're thinking when she gets bigger we'll probably get a little rope for her to play with.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

If you have an old tshirt to spare, I would let him chew on it and see if he annoits. The behavior might stop after.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

I've placed one of my work shirts in her bedroom with her after I wore it a day or two. It was also the shirt I was wearing when we first met. Her bedding is a bunch of fleece strips, so she tends to burrow through the strips underneath my shirt, like it's forming a roof for her.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: Squiggy decided to play tug of war with the shirt of a lady who was playing with him yesterday when I brought him outside. Hes got a small pack of fans around my apartment complex and they like to visit every now and then to see him. He doesnt seem to mind being handled by strangers, he mostly nibbles on their clothes for their scent and then goes back to exploring. :roll: but he will fight me for my favorite t-shirt :lol:


----------



## SheWhoHides (Sep 1, 2011)

Calypso loves to nom on clothes, and fabric of all kinds. In addition to a pile of fleece strips in her bed I have a few washcloth sized pieces that she plays with all the time. Normally I don't mind if she chews or tugs on my shirt a bit, but if I'm wearing something I don't want her to bite for some reason I'll pick her up in one of these cloths and she'll happily pull on that instead.


----------

